# Cannot run spell check for new topics



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

When adding a new topic, you cannot run spell check like you can if you use the quick reply at the bottom of an existing thread. Also, if you edit a post you cannot spell check it. Either that, or I am blind and do not see the button :shrug:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The button is there, for edit it is the second one and for a New Thread it is the third one with Submit New Thread and Preview Post preceding it.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Ok here is a screen shot of what it looks like on my screen.... I still do not see the spell check button...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

There is no spell check for the WYSIWYG editor. I thought Scott removed that?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Woot thanks James_F, I went and turned off the WYSIWYG editor option and now spell check appears! Of course it is a completely different screen.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Since I can't spell Potatoe, I can't use the WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thats the reason, the WYSIWYG Editor is java and so is the spell checker, they dont work nice together. 

Glad you got it figured out. 

FWIW The Spell Checker should run in the next version of the software which has a built in WYSIWYG editor.

Not sure when they next version of the software will be available or when we will (or if) we will make the switch to it.

Stay Tuned!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've read much into version 3.0 and hope you'll move there when the time is right... Either way vBulletin is the best board out there and don't moving to anything else!


----------

